# 96" Width Diesel Pushers



## Greg &amp; Heather (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi - my wife Heather and I are retired Australians about to travel to the USA to visit our son and to commence an extended touring holiday of some 2 years. We are looking to purchase a motorhome soon after our arrival and to possibly export it back to Australia for conversion to RHD at the completion of our visit. Australian registration regulations limit the width of the vehicle to 2500mm or 98". We are so far aware of only two RV model ranges that meet that restriction, viz:
- the Tiffin Allegro Breeze 28' or 32' models (96" wide)
- the National RV Caribbean 4340 or 4341 models (96")

Could members please advise of any other class A diesel pushers that are only 96" - 98" wide?


----------



## C Nash (Oct 29, 2013)

Are you buying new or used?  A lot of older MH were only 96" but I don't remember the years. Both the MH you mentioned have good reputations.


----------



## Greg &amp; Heather (Oct 30, 2013)

C Nash;84759 said:
			
		

> Are you buying new or used?  A lot of older MH were only 96" but I don't remember the years. Both the MH you mentioned have good reputations.



We will most likely buy used, but may elect to pickup a non-current-year new RV given the substantial discount on offer for the Tiffin 2012 model. At this stage just trying to get a handle on the range from which we can select.


----------



## mittymout (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice post to hang on. I really loved it the way of the stuff provided in this article. This has given very useful information.


http://www.nutribullet-recipes.net/recipe/carrot-pineapple-soy-oat-smoothie/


----------

